# Removing AA Tags



## connectclo (Feb 12, 2015)

I ordered some American Apparel hammer t-shirts and cannot remove the tags perfectly, i had a batch of about 50 or so and removed some of the tags but about 10 or so of the shirts, either the seams were scrunched or messed up or a small hole was in the back. Does anyone know of a safe way to remove the tag so I can screen print my own on to it?


----------



## barron (Mar 14, 2008)

Look on YouTube under T shirt Tag removal. There are a few short videos of factory workers cutting the tags and using tweezers to remove the excess tag material. but you have to pull back the neck lining and pull forward the tag to cut as close to the seam as possible

Sent from my SM-N910V using T-Shirt Forums


----------

